
Show HN: Hacker News in Real Time - thepythonguy
Over the past day or so I&#x27;ve been working on a small project called HNLive. Essentially it is just an alternative interface to HN that updates in real time. I thought it&#x27;d be interesting to watch the way the front page evolves during the day and how posts make it to the top. It&#x27;s also convenient when you don&#x27;t want to constantly reload.<p>All feedback is appreciated.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnlive.cf
======
DrScump
A different user claimed credit for this a few hours ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10771675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10771675)

------
badmon
Awesome -- I find it rather fascinating not having to refresh myself and
having the experience of seeing how posts gain traction. What
technologies(frameworks)did you use btw ?

